# Let's See Your Neighborhood!!



## RO STAFF (Mar 5, 2006)

*We'd love to see pictures or at least descriptions of your neighborhood!*

*Note: If minors post pics or info to this thread, make sure it's allapproved by your parents! And its not advisable postphotos showing your house and your address!!*

:USA: :Canada::England: :Australia:

*RO Staff*

:group


----------



## Pipp (Mar 5, 2006)

here's a link to see a whole lot of my neighbourhood! 

http://seethewestend.com/







I'm right under the 'W' in the'West End'






Here's another view... 






And another one... I think we're in that patch of green just left of centre and down a bit (the story of my life).






And another one... this must have been taken from a highrise very close by my house. I can see my regular coffee shop in the lower left area, my bank and other places I frequent.  






And I'm not a minor (only minorly annoying), so I'll include a pic of myhouse! 

'Scuse the mess. :sweep


http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/snews/b1871db6.jpg


Whoops, found another shot. This isanother angle, with the backyard ready for the enjoyment of bunnies everywhere -- except they have to share with the skunk (under the porch) and racoon (in the tree) families, as well as a heck of a lot of squirrels!



sas and pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2006)

North side of Sheboygan, WI, on Lake Michigan











And this is our house! The pic is a bit dark.:? This was taken last fall before we even put a bid in on it. I love the deck! I can't wait for warmer weather so we can grill out.:colors:


----------



## northerndancer (Mar 5, 2006)

Hiya

I like this thread! Great pictures. Here is a picture of my city, Aberdeen Scotland.

We are under several feet of snow just now. Hope it works!

ND


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

heres the "neighborhood"..we're in the moutains/foothills...we have four neighbors, who happen to all be relatives

heres the field in front of the house...and hotshot


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

picture of the yard facing the house...the house is hidden behind the two trees on the left..

oh..and everythings approved


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 6, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'm right under the 'W' in the'West End'


 

Fancy shmancy!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't locate photos of my 'town'. But it's not much to miss LOL! You come into town pass 5 houses hit a stop sign and pass 8 more houses and your outta town. Same with the 'other' side of town as we only have 2 roads and one road that 'connects' the two roads. There's only about 100 people too!

But here's the town 3 miles up the road that has a population of 2,000. 







One of our banks....
I love the look of this bank too! LOL! It's not your 'average' looking bank!
Also that's one of the two stop lights in town. The 'other' stop light is a block up the road. 





This is our 'down town' during our festival in May.


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 6, 2006)

Some pictures of my city and stuff from around.




Quebec bridge




City of Lévis, taken from Quebec City, across from St-Lawrence river.





Ile d'Orleans and St-Lawrence River




Old Quebec




Old Quebec and the St-Louis Gate




Panorama of Quebec City by night with Queen Mary II

Château Frontenac

Falls De La Chaudière in the summer

Falls De La Chaudière in the winter




home


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 6, 2006)

Oops... wrong link on this thumbnail. Since I can't risk redoing all the linkage, here it is again.




Quebec City panorama by night with Queen Mary II

There you go!

I live in the City of Lévis, opposite Quebec City on the south shore of the St-Lawrence river.

The area is almost 100% french speaking, although there is a small irish and english-speaking community, but most people know french (you ought to!)

In the summer, it's warm and humid, and in the winter, it is cold, long and snow accumulates on people's land, up to 5 feet packed in some places.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 6, 2006)

Dwarf Angel I've been through your town. I live in a similar small Ohio town, population 4,000 or so. We do have 1 stop light, a beverage store, the hunting store, a post office and bank plus a few other odds and ends.Our townhip is famous for the buzzards that roost in the cliffs here. Buzzard Day and Buzzard Sunday are big annual events in March.

This is behind the barn. Our property borders the 2,000 acre reservation and park. I'll have to scan some pic's of the house and post.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 7, 2006)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Dwarf Angel I've been through your town. I live in a similar small Ohio town, population 4,000 or so. We do have 1 stop light, a beverage store, the hunting store, a post office and bank plus a few other odds and ends.Our townhip is famous for the buzzards that roost in the cliffs here. Buzzard Day and Buzzard Sunday are big annual events in March.
> 
> This is behind the barn. Our property borders the 2,000 acre reservation and park. I'll have to scan some pic's of the house and post.


 Really???? I actually don't live inTHAT town, but I live 3 miles south of it. But you can see where I work in the photo with the water tower. What had brought you 'this way'? I'm just curious as theres NOTHING here! LOL!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW I love all the different places you all live in! 

Here is a picture of a birds eye view of the town/village I live in: 






I dont know what you would call it as its only got one big supermarket and the rest of the shops are mostly Estate agencies. 

This is a picture of the front of my house: 




(I dont know why the bottom of the photo is grey?) (We havent got that car anymore so if anybody was thinking of jotting the number plate down HAH!)

I must admit I like where I live. There are lots of country walks to go on, but the only downside is that there is really only one big supermarket, which limits the job opurtunitys here. So we have to get the train/bus/car somewhere else to work. 

The train station is right near my house so Im good atm though .


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just to show how in the middle of the 'country' my town is located...






That little blop in the black box is my actual town. The yellow 'box' is a town a little bigger then mine a mile south. And the little red ballon 'G' is the town I posted photos of a few posts back. The littl blop underneath 'Satallite' is another town of less than 500. The big 'blop' to the left of my town is actually a golf course. But besides that it's all country houses or farms. 

peapoo_bunny..... you're in 'my style' of home LOL! I'd love to live on a farm but around here farms don't get put up for sale very often. They are normally 'kept in the family'.


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 7, 2006)

wow, pretty rural.

I live next to the woods, in a small town / suburbia neighbourhood


[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=fr&q=st-r%C3%A9dempteur,+qc,+canada&ll=46.686101,-71.295969&spn=0.020932,0.053988&t=h]Link to where I live. In the Center of the map. Yeah... where there are trees...[/ame]


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 7, 2006)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Dwarf Angel I've been through your town. I live in a similar small Ohio town, population 4,000 or so. We do have 1 stop light, a beverage store, the hunting store, a post office and bank plus a few other odds and ends.Our townhip is famous for the buzzards that roost in the cliffs here. Buzzard Day and Buzzard Sunday are big annual events in March.
> ...


 What took me 'that way' was 2 things. The first was to pick up a bunny. A friend was rehoming her feisty bunny 2 years ago. I agreed to take the bunny because I love big evil feisty grey rabbits. I drove to get her on Buzzard Day 2004.

The other thing that took me that way is my job. I work for the state (research and assessment)and have been responsible for 2 different districtswhich includes 48 counties. We travel a lot out to the different counties to meet with local agencies. Right now I have the eastern part of the state, 23 counties, from Stark County south to Meigs County and from Pickaway over to the PA and WVa border. We change counties a lot. Sometimes it takes me 5 hours just to drive to some places. There are only about 5 counties I haven't visited.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 7, 2006)

Right now, I'm currently located in Cassville,WI. (Soon to move to Johnson City, TN I hope!) I would post some pictures of Stafford,VA where I spent most of my life..But, I don't have many on me at the moment. So, Here's Cassville. (The worlds tiniest town. -_-)
(Bare in mind, this was all last May (05) When I was up here for prom.)
Here's the Mississippi River, which we're only like..a hop skip and a jump from.






This was when we were up at Nelson Dewey park looking down over everything.






Here's some of the country side just outside of town.






and I think that's it for now..I have no pictures of here directly in town except for the picture of the river..

It is pretty here, but I miss home.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

Did I say I live in Edmonton?





It's about 20 minutes from West Edmonton Mall.


















Here's our house...






Rainbows!


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow these pics are amazing, makes me want to move... RIGHT NOW!!! 

Here's our house...






Megan


----------



## m.e. (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't have any photos of our house (or town) on hand at the moment. But I was able to find some photos online. We may live in rural Maine, but even our town has a website


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 9, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


>


 Do.....Do I... Do I see.... Do I see John Deere colors????? :colors:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 9, 2006)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> What took me 'that way' was 2 things. The first was to pick up a bunny. A friend was rehoming her feisty bunny 2 years ago. I agreed to take the bunny because I love big evil feisty grey rabbits. I drove to get her on Buzzard Day 2004.
> 
> The other thing that took me that way is my job. I work for the state (research and assessment)and have been responsible for 2 different districtswhich includes 48 counties. We travel a lot out to the different counties to meet with local agencies. Right now I have the eastern part of the state, 23 counties, from Stark County south to Meigs County and from Pickaway over to the PA and WVa border. We change counties a lot. Sometimes it takes me 5 hours just to drive to some places. There are only about 5 counties I haven't visited.


 Neat!! Sounds like you have quite an intresting job.


----------



## ruka (Mar 9, 2006)

This is my house. I've lived here for almost seven years and it's on sale now. I'll miss it but change can be good. Anyone want to buy it?


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 9, 2006)

Victoria inner harbour:













Vancouver Island:


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 9, 2006)

I had never realised how much Edmonton is SQUARE!

Squares everywhere... and only numbers as street names...

This is so foreign to me.

In here, it's just the free for all... not better... just... different. LOL


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2006)

LONDON (Reuters) - Zurich ranks as theworlds top city for quality of living, according to a survey by MercerHuman Resource Consulting. The city scores 108.2 and is only marginallyahead of Geneva, which scores 108.1, while *Vancouver followsin third place with a score of 107.7.*:happydance


----------



## m.e. (Apr 10, 2006)

That is awesome!I've heard so many cool things about Vancouver, I _really_ want togo sometime


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 1, 2006)

I live on a pretty narrow part of the countrycalled Manukau City, which is inside of Auckland City and my suburb iscalled Manurewa. I live on a corner of a main road which is very noisy,in a not very flash part of Manukau. Our house is a rental and it badlyneeds painting but the ladnlord can't be bothered. Our driveway doesnot face onto the road that we are numbered for but onto the sidestreet. Our mailbox is on the front though.






This is our house, taken from the corner opposite:





And this is the front yard:





And this is what I can see from the front door:





And down towards my backyard looking from the front door:


----------



## Eve (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my suburb Mordialloc:

Mordialloc Creek






The main street






The beach


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 6, 2006)

I love all those american style houses, mine isa bit of a trash heap! Lovely british town! Nice and scabby! The plusis i live near Tunbridge Wells which is really famous and posh!

Here is my town, the red circle isn't anyway near me (i'm in the south) i don't know why its there :S






I don't have many pics of places near me, here are some of inside my house 


Living Room



(its grey to lindsay? :S)

My Garden





Bathroom






All the other pics are boring/out of date.






The castle where i spend lots of time hanging around 






Me hoose! (Not me infront of it!)


----------



## myLoki (Sep 6, 2006)

I live here! 



For now anyway.  I graduate in May so who know's where I'll be then.


----------



## Henxy (Nov 7, 2007)

This is my house from the back garden...






and this is the view from my bedroom window...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2007)

Typical middle class neighborhood...the front of my house






and the back of my house. In the shadows there is a wood pile thats the end of my yard (306 feet).






Aerial shot of my house, its the one in the center with the pool. The tree line on the right is the end of the yard. This photo is a couple of years old, I think in early spring. Both cars have passed on.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d2/Derry_mural_8.jpg
up the town....
http://images.propertypal.com/accounts/ST0907216/propertyImages/5139/23319_medium.jpg
i dont have pic of my house, but one on my street.


----------

